# new products of November--flyhawkmodel



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

1/700 
FH 700068	WWII IJN Anti-aircraft Weapons II	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700069	WWII IJN Anti-aircraft Weapons III	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700076	102mm Gun Barrel	NEW	(9pieces)
FH 700086	WWII USN Modern Railings	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700089	WWII JMSDF Modern Railings	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700092	Myoko Class Metal Deck	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700096	WWII IJN Ships Hand Rail	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700103	Russia Modern Water-tight Doors	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700127	HMS Eskimo Destroyer 1941(For Trumpeter05757)	NEW	(3pieces)
FH 700128	HMS Eskimo Destroyer 1939(For Trumpeter05757)	NEW	(3pieces)
FH 700130	Germany 3.7cm/L83(1.5'')Sk C/30 AA Gun	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700150	Sharnhorst Mast Detail(Including 1piece of PE and 2pieces of masts)	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700151	Germany Navy Gneisenau Metal Mast(Including 1piece of PE and two pieces of masts)	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700152	Germany Navy Bismark Metal Mast(Including 1piece of PE and 2pieces of masts)	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700153	Germany Navy Tirpitz Metal Mast(Including 1piece of PE and 2pieces of masts)	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700154	Germany Navy Prinz Eugen Metal Mast(Including 1piece of PE and 2pieces of masts)	NEW	(1piece)
FH 700160	WWII IJN Warship VentilatorI(Including 1 piece of PE)	NEW	(40pieces)
FH 700161	WWII IJN Warship VentilatorII(Including 1 piece of PE)	NEW	(40pieces)
FH 700162	WWII IJN Warship VentilatorIII	NEW	(40pieces)
1/700Resins 
FH 730001	British 4.7in(120mm) QF Mk XII guns in twin CPXIX mounting(including 4pieces of resins and 2pieces of PE)	NEW	(4pieces)
FH 730002	British 4.0in(102mm) Mk XVI guns in twin Mk XIX mounting(including 4pieces of resins and 1piece of PE)	NEW	(4pieces)
1/350 
FH 350019	French Battleship Richelieu(For Trumpeter)	NEW	(10pieces)
FH 350021	Japanese Battleship Kongo 1944 for Fujimi	NEW	(14pieces)


----------

